# SCARPA R-EVOLUTION TREK GTX Boots



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve got an almost new pair of these Scarpa boots I’m going to sell. They are size 11 and I put 10.5 miles on them. I gave them a go in the fall and they just don’t fit my weird feet correctly, so I am cutting my losses. 

$175 is what I’m asking. I’m not going to ship them, but can arrange to meet in Utah or Salt Lake Counties. Maybe other reasonably close locations too. 

PM me if interested.


----------

